# Svezzamento Man



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

Alle 8 ero dal mio parrucchiere di fiducia a farmi dare la solita ranzata trimestrale punte e alle 10, con una chioma liscia liscia e un abbigliamento da scappata di casa ho varcato le porte della sede Manager con già Pupillo che mi aspettava trepidante come al primo appuntamento.
Smack e smack - Te l'ho già detto che il capello liscio sei molto mistress? Ma sai che sei irriconoscibile?-
E' vero. Quando stiro i capelli la gente non mi riconosce. Cambio proprio i connotati, è incredibile.
Comunque. Ci siamo accomodati nell ufficio open di Pipullo, con Gelmy che -Sei già andata a salutare Manager?-
-No, vado dopo...perchè devo andare subito? Cos'è, l'atto di sottomissione?-
Mi ha guardata da dietro i suoi occhialini rettangolari e spessi reclinando un pò la testa -Ma no, e che se sa che sei qui esce e comincia  a...
-Si ha ragione Gelmy...vallo a salutare così gli risplende la giornata e poi io e te andiamo a prendere un caffè.- si è intromesso Pupillo.
Ridevo dentro e mi sono incamminata verso l'ufficio mannaro.
Ho fatto spuntare la testa. Lui era immerso in alcuni fogli.  Sono rimasta lì. In silenzio.
Era senza giacca. Portava uno dei suoi soliti completi impeccabili sul grigio, con una cravatta cupa e una camicia a righine chiara.
Ha alzato la testa.
Ha sorriso. Ancora di più. Si è alzato.
-Splendore.- Abbracciata. Baciata sulla guancia destra. E poi la sinistra. E poi sulla bocca.
Mi sono allontanata sfiorandogli il fondoschiena in maniera..hemm...leggermente porcheggiante.
Mi ha preso la mano. L'ha stretta un pò e se l'è portata alla bocca. Dando un piccolo bacio sul palmo.
-Posso toccarti per verificare che sei contento di vedermi come sembra?-
E' leggermente arrossito -Andiamo a prendere il caffè.-
-No, vado a prenderlo con Pupillo, sono solo..-
-Tu credi?-
-Cosa?-
-Di andarlo a prendere con Pupillo.-
-Dici di no?-
-Non credo.-
Sono scoppiata a ridere, mentre mi seguiva fuori dal suo ufficio e. Tappa alla scrivania di Pupillo.
-Noi andiamo a prendere il caffè. Lo so che Splendore avrebbe dovuto prenderlo con te, ma come puoi capire ormai la vediamo così poco che la precedenza è mia.-
Pupillo si è alzato dalla sedia, gonfiando il petto -Guarda capo, puoi prendere tutti i caffè che vuoi con lei, perchè tanto quello che io e lei condividiamo trascende dal caffè.-

Cristo.
Ma perchè. Perchè.
-Hai ragione Pupillo.- ha concluso Manager con un sorrisetto beffardo (che invornito)- in fondo il rapporto che ha con te è decisamente diverso da quello che ha con me...Pazienza. -
Non siamo stati soli in ascensore, e appena fuori..-Bar nostro o bar di tutti? 
-Tebe che domanda. Bar nostro.-

E appena fuori ha cominciato una filippica che pareva Mattia alfa.
-...periodo di merda...blabla...sono sfinito...blabla...mi rompono i coglioni...bal bla...circondato da incompetenti...bla bla...e la prossima settimana devo andare a Dublino tre giorni e poi due giorni a Parigi...blabla...mi sono rotto il cazzo...porco qui...blabla...-
Lo guardavo di sottecchi e lo vedevo auto alimentarsi. La vena sul collo che...lui più colorito...e vibrante quasi...mi aspettavo da un momento all'altro che gli diventassero gli occhi rossi e cominciasse a sputare fuoco dalla bocca.
-Oh man...che succede?-
Si è girato a fissarmi con uno sguardo come dire -Non mi interrompere! Sto parlando!- ma se ne accorto  perchè ho inarcato un sopracciglio, aperto un pò la bocca e fermata a fissarlo a mia volta.
Si è fermato pure lui, sorridendo un pò tirato -Scusami.-
-No fai pure. ma se tiro fuori dalla borsa le bacchette cinesi e te le pianto entrambe nel cuore non lamentarti.-
-Oggi sarebbe una giornata perfetta da motel, non trovi? E' uggioso, l' aria è satura di umidità. C'è odore d'autunno...-
-Tu non stai bene...-
-Sai che ieri ho scaricato un cartone animato per i miei figli e quando ho controllato era un porno?-
Ho sbarellato gli occhi. -E l'hai guardato?-
-Si, tutto. E mi sono anche un pò eccitato. Era...bello.-

Chanel presto!



TUMP!

Cioè...Manager che...guarda un film porno? LUI GUARDA  UN FILM PORNO ECCITANDOSI? 
-L'ho tenuto, appena ne ho l'occasione te lo passo...- ed è diventato leggermente rosso.
-Certo...lo guardo volentieri...- (ma dovè Man?)
-Era pure in Hd e poi facevano delle cose che...interessanti direi.-
Non ho potuto rispondere perchè siamo entrati al bar ma...ero un pò sconvolta. Piacevolmente sconvolta. Frizzantinamente sconvolta. Porcalmente sconvolta.
Ho sempre preferito i maschi che sanno quello che fanno in un letto, mentre gli incompetenti...non c'ho pazienza e poi traumatizzo immagino, ma manager...
Mmmhhh....lo sto svezzando....e questa cosa però mi fa scattare l'ormone cattivo. Cattivissimo.
Ha cominciato a raccontarmi delle sue orchidee ma lo ascoltavo distrattamente...lo vedevo in una luce ancora diversa.
Vuole sperimentare. Con me. Accidenti.
Che poi, immagino cosa NON ci sia in questo film porno.
E non oso immaginare cosa abbia colpito così la sua fantasia sessuale sperimentatoria.
Vedremo ma non credo cose impossibili.
E l'anal no, e il trio no, e nella vasca no, e sulla sedia no, sul tavolino no...
L'ultima volta mi sono inginocchiata per un soffocotto (mi piace farglielo arrampicandomi sulle sue gambe con le mani. Ha la muscolatura grande e forte...ok la smetto con il porno.) e mi ha guardata come se fossi il fantasma di Moana Pozzi.
Gli sembrava...non lo so...denigratorio un popmpino con lui in piedi e io ginocchio?
Assurdo. Anche perchè non è che mi ha tirato una mazzata alle ginocchia per quella posizionje, insomma.
E poi. Man fino a ieri non sapeva nemmeno dell'esistenza di youporn.
Quando io tutta tranquilla un giorno - Ma lo sai che su youporn ho trovato un video di Snoopy D. porno? Ma non poco. Tanto.-
Ho il visto il terrore nei suoi occhi.
Poi gli ho fatto la respirazione bocca a bocca e finalmente anche lui ha scoperto youporn.

Cristo2

Siamo rientrati, ho finito il lavoro con Pupillo e poi via.

Mezz'ora fa mi arriva una mail di Man.
L'ho letta ridendo.
Non era per me. Era un qualcosa di matematico pieno di numeri e GROARR, mandato anche ad altri.
Probabilmente gli è scappato l'invio e non se ne è accorto.

_Sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri eh?
Flapflap

CAZZO SCUSAMI!!! NE HAI RICEVUTA SOLO UNA?

Solo questa, rilassati. 
La devo distruggere e dimenticarmene?
Ecco. Mi hai fatto venire le fisime. Mi sento spiata adesso.

Distruggi e dimentica. I servizi segreti non devono trovare nulla.

...e se poi dimentico tutto tutto?
Dovremmo ricominciare da capo...

Non ce la potrei fare.
_
Lui risponde in tempo zero.

_...come non ce la potresti fare?_:smilelo smile è suo)


Non gli ho risposto. Ancora.
Non ho capito bene se è una domanda seria o è ironica.
Lo smile mi fa propendere per l'ironico...


----------

